# Lance's TDU Bike



## jamesnord (Oct 29, 2008)

Lance just posted some photos of the bike. he 1274 is the number of days since his last pro race and the 27.5 is the number of millions who have died of cancer in that time period. 

http://twitpic.com/124yb
http://twitpic.com/124xv
http://twitpic.com/124xs
http://twitpic.com/124xq

From his twitter www.twitter.com/lancearmstrong
Looks pretty sweet...

Update: I could not get them embedded correctly


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

here is a couple of them


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like an iowa hawkeye fan.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I know he has won tdf and adopted yellow for his livestrong but that color yellow is loud and anoying on his bike. Way too much!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Like it except for the wheels which are fugly.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Like it except for the wheels which are fugly.


+1 subtract the wheels and it would look sweet. It appears to be matte black, which I love


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I like the overall look. Regular Bontrager decalled wheels, red and blue I think, would have clashed even worse with the rest of the yellow. Once its rolling, the wheels will be yellow streaks.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't been shopping for new Treks in a few years. What's the 1274 on the seat tube designate?


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

1274 is the days out of competition and the 27.5 is for the millions of people who have died from cancer since then.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

What the saddle he's ridding now? What happened to the ole Concor light?


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

It is the new bontrager RXL inform saddle. I have one and like it a lot but it *sucks* for MTB or cyclocross. The pointy ends snag shorts like none other.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

jtw1n said:


> What the saddle he's ridding now? What happened to the ole Concor light?


He has been experimenting with saddles as of late. He has been on this model for a bit but don't be surprised if that changes. The Concor light has been off his bikes for few months but it could always come back.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I think it's a killer looking bike. I to like the matte black, it looks very masciline and almost muscle carish.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

That downtube *looks* thin for being a madone? That and the stem makes me want to blow chunks.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I like it.

The wheels, not so much though.

Hmm, no Astana logo at all!


----------



## seckardt (Jan 14, 2002)

Not a bad looking bike overall. Since he's in it "to promote cancer awareness" I can understand the choice of his foundation's color; makes sense. Also, I wouldn't think he'd be obligated to have an Astana sticker on it since he's supposedly not being paid (by Astana). He's more-or-less a privateer riding with (and probably calling the shots for) a pro team.
I agree with a previous poster regarding the stem; it looks like some funky carbon creation from the late 90's or early 2000's. Not a big fan of the saddle color, either. Hopefully he'll go with black, yellow or a combo. Certainly they can make a few custom saddles for the guy.
What kit is he going to wear? Astana or Livestrong? I'm guessing Livestrong. Sure will look interesting atop the podium with two of his Astana domestiques on either side of him in team kit. Oh well, I guess that the way he wants it. Really can't complain about the bike or kit colors since he's riding for free.....
:mad2:


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

He will be wearing Astana colors. There's another picture of him on the bike with the Astana colors. The bike and the kit kinda don't mesh well together, IMHO.

I don't like the stem either. It kinda looks like an downhill stem for mountain bikers.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

on the bike... his back hump has gotten worse?

http://twitpic.com/12kkh


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> on the bike... his back hump has gotten worse?
> 
> http://twitpic.com/12kkh


Worst color combination, ever.

Couldn't he keep the yellow and ditch the black for the astana navy blue?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think the angle of the photo makes the humpback more pronounced. 
and the bike small.



Creakyknees said:


> on the bike... his back hump has gotten worse?
> 
> http://twitpic.com/12kkh


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i think the angle of the photo makes the humpback more pronounced.
> and the bike small.


I was just thinking how tiny that bike looks. It's worse than what bettini's bikes look like size wise.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Funny how people try and be smart asses telling him how his bike is too small on that twitter site.

Can't they freakin realize the man knows better?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Saddle needs to be black. Tape and saddle color must match. Its an unwritten rule of style.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I cannot believe that after all of the years of riding a Concor saddle, he has suddenly switched to a Bontrager...seems odd to me. Most pros never switch saddles for an entire career...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mootsie said:


> Saddle needs to be black. Tape and saddle color must match. Its an unwritten rule of style.


Saddle should be black w/yellow accents, tape black, and hoods yellow.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Agreed, he probably spends more on wind tunnel time and fit advice in a year than most people make. If anyone knows about how he wants a bike to fit, its him. I think he rides a standard 58 frame, which isn't really all that small for someone his height.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

weltyed said:


> i think the angle of the photo makes the humpback more pronounced.
> and the bike small.


that's a pretty classic "I hate this saddle so I'll sit up straight & arch my back" hump. my back hurts just looking at it but it obviously works for him.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

quickfeet18 said:


> It is the new bontrager RXL inform saddle. I have one and like it a lot but it *sucks* for MTB or cyclocross. The pointy ends snag shorts like none other.


I thought I was the only one! Three pairs of shorts this 'cross season with holes in them because of the stupid thing. It feels really comfortable though. I'm just happy it was free, maybe I'll put it on the roadie or sell it...


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The wheels are a little much, but that is an awsome bike!!!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

hideous


----------

